# mini-SPS mit RS232



## dasgrundprinzip (31 Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach einer kleinen SPS mit einer RS232 Schnittstelle.
Ich benötige neben der besagten RS232 auch noch min. 2 digitale Eingänge und 1 digitalen Ausgang - nichts Zeitkritisches.

Was ich bis jetzt gefunden hab, ist:
- VIPA CPU 115-SER (16xEA)
- Möller EASY 821-DC-TCX (8xEA)

Hat jemand noch ne andere Idee?

MfG Benjamin


----------



## knorpe (31 Juli 2009)

für was brauchst den die rs232? oder was soll die ganze anwendung den steuern?


----------



## Cerberus (31 Juli 2009)

Habe noch folgende Möglichkeit von Beckhoff:
- BC9050 (198 €)
- KL1002 (16.67 €)
- KL2012 (23,11 €)
- KL6001 (186,62 €)
- KL9010 (9,46 €)


----------



## Gerri (31 Juli 2009)

140 Euro
Software kostenlos zum Downloaden.
Ressourcen einer 312 von Siemens.

Beckhoff BC8100


----------



## Cerberus (31 Juli 2009)

Gerri schrieb:


> 140 Euro
> Software kostenlos zum Downloaden.
> Ressourcen einer 312 von Siemens.
> 
> Beckhoff BC8100


 
Bist du dir mit dem Preis sicher? Ich habe noch eine Preisliste (Stand 01/2009) in der dieser Busklemmen-Controller noch mit 253,09 € gelistet ist.


----------



## dasgrundprinzip (31 Juli 2009)

Beckhoff! Richtig, die gabs ja auch noch.

Das ganze sollt später in einen Handarbeitsplatz eingebaut werden um die Benutzerprogramme eines HF-Generators (Induktionslöten) zu steuern. Der Kunde möchte über zwei Fußtaster je zwei unterschiedliche Lötvorgänge (Löttemperatur, -dauer, ...) starten. Der HF-Gen. hat dafür (leider) nur eine serielle Schnittstelle um zwischen den Programmen hin und her zu schalten.

BC8100
KL1002
KL2012
Werd' mir mal diese Kombination angucken, scheint aber Preislich und Softwareseitig die beste Lösung.

MfG Benjamin

@Cerberus: Selbst mit €250 wäre das noch die günstigste Lösung.


----------



## Gerri (31 Juli 2009)

Stimmt, ich meinte den BC8150.
139 Euro und die Ressourcen einer Siemens 313C


----------



## Cerberus (31 Juli 2009)

@Gerri:
Stimmt ist mir auch gerade aufgefallen.

@dasgrundprinzip
Der BC8150 ist eine kompaktere Version des BC8100. Du kannst den BC8150 nehmen, wenn dein Programm nicht größer 48 KB ist und du nicht schneller als mit 38,4 kBaud über die RS-232 kommunizieren möchtest.


----------



## dasgrundprinzip (31 Juli 2009)

Das müsst doch eigentlich ausreichen.


----------



## zotos (1 August 2009)

Ich würde mir überlegen ob ich da überhaupt eine SPS brauch. Ein Mikrocontroller (z.B. Atmel ATmega8) für wenige Euro reicht da doch dicke.


----------



## RobiHerb (1 August 2009)

*Verpackung*



zotos schrieb:


> Ich würde mir überlegen ob ich da überhaupt eine SPS brauch. Ein Mikrocontroller (z.B. Atmel ATmega8) für wenige Euro reicht da doch dicke.



Leider wird der ATmega nicht in einer Schachtel auf Hutschiene vertrieben. Die (selbst gebastelte) Mechanik wird wohl den Preis ausmachen.


----------



## dalbi (1 August 2009)

Hallo,

oder Conrads C-Control wäre vielleicht auch noch eine alternative.

http://ccontrol.csslabs.de/index.php
http://www.conrad.de

Gruss Daniel


----------



## dasgrundprinzip (13 August 2009)

@zotos: Das mit dem Microcontroller hab ich mir auch schon überlegt. Nur müsste man die ganzn EA's auf 24V wandeln - wär aber auch nicht so das Problem.  Aber um Industriestandart zu erreichen - stabilität, störunempfindlichkeit etc. muss schon mehr gemacht werden.

@dalbi: Wie sieht das denn aus. Jemand, der nur annähernd weiss, was Conrad ist, wird einen Lachanfall bekommen, wenn er sieht was wir ein der Masch. verbauen.

Wir haben das Problem jetzt einfach so gelöst, dass wir einen anderen HF-Generator (Hersteller) genommen haben.

Aber trotzdem danke.


----------



## mariob (13 August 2009)

Hallo,
ist zwar auch nicht für die Hutschiene, aber eigentlich die Alternative: http://www.pollin.de/shop/shop.php?cf=detail.php&pg=Nw==&a=MTQ5OTgxOTk=
Preislich unschlagbar, im Mikrocontrollerforum eine ganze Herde Freaks, die sich auch Betriebssystemseitig damit auseinandersetzt, Netzanbindung. Da sollte sich doch auch noch ein Gehäuse dazu finden. Schrott-C****d hat mich und Kumpels mehrfach so vearscht, das ich diesen Laden prinzipiell nicht mehr ernst nehme. So funktionierte auch das letzte C-Control welches ich sah. Davor hing dann zur Behebung des Zustandes ein Zeitrelais , welches stundenweise einen Reset auslöste.....Wenn ich dann mal eine Erhaltungsdosis meiner Abneigung brauche besuche ich die "Filiale" nach Leipzig. Reicht dann wieder für mindestens 3 Jahre.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## dalbi (13 August 2009)

dasgrundprinzip schrieb:


> Wie sieht das denn aus. Jemand, der nur annähernd weiss, was Conrad ist, wird einen Lachanfall bekommen, wenn er sieht was wir ein der Masch. verbauen.


War auch nur so eine Idee habe gedacht es ist für ein Heimprojekt, für einen Kunden würde ich es auch nicht einsetzen.

Gruss Daniel


----------



## veritas (13 August 2009)

zotos schrieb:


> Ich würde mir überlegen ob ich da überhaupt eine SPS brauch. Ein Mikrocontroller (z.B. Atmel ATmega8) für wenige Euro reicht da doch dicke.



Jeep, und eine RS232 ist auch dabei 

Geiz ist Geil!


----------



## Carsten38 (24 August 2009)

*Micro-SPS*

Schaut mal hier http://www.cadsoft.de/microsps.htm 
http://www.kanis.de/home/products/microsps/d_microsps.htm


----------



## Mobi (25 August 2009)

Nutzt ihr Lötpasten, wenn ja, werden die mit Hand oder automatisch dosiert? Nutzt ihr dann auch zwei unterschiedliche Lötpasten?

Wie wärs mit dem ILC 130 ETH von Phoenix?


----------



## S5-Bastler (25 August 2009)

Ich hatte mal was mit sowas gemacht
http://www.beck-ipc.com/de/products/sc1x/sc11.asp
Da kann man dan auch nornale DOS Programme drauf laufen lassen.
Ist auch leicht zu verarbeiten da bedrahtetes DIL Gehäuse.
Die hatten auch mal ein Starterkit gleich mit Platiene und Gehäuse für 24V, auch die Ein und Ausgänge, leider finde ich das Teil nicht mehr.


----------



## Nios (27 August 2009)

Ein ILC 130 ETH von Phoenix Contact geht auch.

Grüße

Nachtrag: Steht da ja schon - hab ich irgendwie übersehen. Ups.


----------



## Oberchefe (2 September 2009)

mariob schrieb:


> So funktionierte auch das letzte C-Control welches ich sah. Davor hing dann zur Behebung des Zustandes ein Zeitrelais , welches stundenweise einen Reset auslöste.....



Ich hatte mal vor vielen Jahren mit so einem Ding was gebastelt. Conrad hatte schlicht vergessen in der Beschreibung darauf hinzuweisen dass Timer irgendwann überlaufen, ich hatte sowas anhand Erfahrung aus der SPS-Welt aber schon vermutet. Wenn man nun nach Conrad Beispielen programmierte kamen dann schon mal solche Phänomene zustande.


----------



## Ines (20 August 2016)

7 Jahre später 
vielleicht diese hier http://aceautomation.eu/de/ace-plc-de/


----------



## IBFS (26 August 2016)

Ines schrieb:


> 7 Jahre später
> vielleicht diese hier http://aceautomation.eu/de/ace-plc-de/



... schon persönliche praktische Erfahrungen gemacht mit dieser SPS?


----------



## Ines (26 August 2016)

Hallo 
In Deutschland verkauften wir an einer Universität und ein paar Individuen.
Einer unserer größten Kunden: http://aceautomation.eu/en/plc-ace-success-stories/
Und Erbauer von kleinen Maschinen als Kunden.
Es gibt viele Beispiele http://velocio.net/tutorials/
Wir können ein Darlehen zu machen, für die Überprüfung auf dem Forum ...
Inès


----------



## IBFS (26 August 2016)

Ines schrieb:


> Hallo
> In Deutschland verkauften *wir* an einer Universität und ein paar Individuen..
> Inès



Kleiner Hinweis. 
Direkte Werbung von Lieferanten sollte auch als solche gekennzeichnet werden. 
Ansonsten schaue ich mit diese MiniSPS gerne mal an.


----------

